# Serious KG talk between Wolves and Mavs



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/rumors/...lt=Al5AXeJhisvLFyDlYcALykC8vLYF?urn=nba,37949


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Make it happen.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Yahoo! Sports hasn't reported any "rumors" that came true, so.... this should be considered hot air!?!?!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Dallas Basketball.com has been talking this story all week too.........
http://dallasbasketball.com/newmainArticle.asp?id=182


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Dallas Basketball.com has been talking this story all week too.........
> http://dallasbasketball.com/newmainArticle.asp?id=182


Wow....

That article sounds like KG either:

1. Stays in MN
2. Comes to Dallas

I really don't mind either way. :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Well, one major advantage that we have over every other team in the league...... is an owner who doesn't blink an eye at $$ issues.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

what would we have to give up to get him?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

VeN said:


> what would we have to give up to get him?


NT's left nut....


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Something like Cro, Diop, J-Ho, KVH and Terry......... plus cash.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> NT's left nut....


You know what...... I'm not planning on having kids, so I'm game for it.


----------



## VeN (May 10, 2005)

if we have to give up all of that, plus jho, f that...


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

thats nothing but junk outside of Jho and KG's much better than him


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'd move JHo and those spare parts for KG.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Believe it when I see it. I'd trade any two of Terry, Harris and Howard plus picks and expirings for him though. We might have to get a 3rd team in too.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

They're going to get meat (and potatoes) for him, unless they're seriously trying to blow it up and dump salary. You could kiss JHo goodbye if this came to pass.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

xray said:


> They're going to get meat (and potatoes) for him, unless they're seriously trying to blow it up and dump salary. You could kiss JHo goodbye if this came to pass.


No doubt.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

You wouldn't do JHo for KG?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

edwardcyh said:


> You wouldn't do JHo for KG?


Lol....where did you get that idea...I was agreeing that Jho would have to go in any deal.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Lol....where did you get that idea...I was agreeing that Jho would have to go in any deal.


Sorry, I was asking xray that question. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> You wouldn't do JHo for KG?


Ok, my turn. :biggrin: 

What would I do? This is different than a Shaq deal (which was a short sighted "ransom your franchise's future" proposal ) in that KG has some years left – perhaps 3-4 at his current level; and don’t forget the octane boost he’ll receive by leaving Minnesota for a contender.

Josh is Dirk of a few years ago. People see the potential, so you have to decide _now_ if you want him or his market value. To a lesser extent, the same for Harris as he’s still young enough to be coached. Those two would be demanded in return if I was McHale, and I’d have to listen if I was Donnie.

The rest (and there would be filler, ‘cause there’s a lot more money on the table) would depend on where that leads…


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/rumors/...lt=AsyMNh7rw_VGSDk7vh90bES8vLYF?urn=nba,38611

*Mavs chances to acquire Garnett slim*
Monday, Jul 9, 2007 12:49 pm EDT

Will Minnesota Timberwolves forward Kevin Garnett wind up in a Dallas Mavericks uniform?

"Don't hold your breath," said Mavericks general manager Donnie Nelson.

The Mavs are interested in Garnett, but like every other elite team – with the exception of the Phoenix Suns – would have to compromise their nucleus to acquire Garnett. The Mavericks are on the short list of teams that have a chance, but they are near the bottom.

Source: Dallas Morning News


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Not really surprising though.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Would you be surprised if KG doesn't get moved?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Would you be surprised if KG doesn't get moved?


Anything regarding KG can't shock me :biggrin:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

croco said:


> Anything regarding KG can't shock me :biggrin:


Pretty much.


----------



## ChadWick (Jun 26, 2006)

Well who do you think would be involved?? Would Dirk HAVE to go? or would they trade anyone but Dirk...

Starters:
C: KG/Dirk
PF: Dirk/KG
SF: ?
SG: ?
PG: ?

?=depends on who they trade


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

This team has a man-crush on Dirk, so you would have a lineup with two PFs (one playing out of defensive postion), and a weaker backcourt because you had to pay up...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

CWebb would fill that backcourt.... at least for ONE season. :biggrin:


----------

